# stripping lacquer from an old violin



## Rosiepop (Apr 28, 2012)

An old violin passed down to me is covered in what looks to be a lacquer finish. I want to remove it but know that harsh removers need to be avoided. Any suggestions?
Thanks!


----------



## Midlandbob (Sep 5, 2011)

Be carefully. Find a violin maker or repair artist and get help. The finish might be some mix of shellac and oil +- wax.
A bit of ethanol will "clean" a shellac based finish but you would hate to ruin a quality instrument.


----------



## chemmy (Dec 13, 2011)

Rosiepop said:


> An old violin passed down to me is covered in what looks to be a lacquer finish. I want to remove it but know that harsh removers need to be avoided. Any suggestions?
> Thanks!


Tell me all you know of it Rosie? Is there a makers/manufacturers name or sticker you can see through the F holes? that will help in identifying who and where and when it was made. If correct about the finish it may well be an American made violin since most European violins used varnishes. Lacquer is frowned upon by most makers, but this could be a student violin common to American use.

As others warn, and you seem to know a little, what will be best to remove the finish can run the gamut as to proper results. If you can post a photo or three so it can be viewed and determinations can be made as to whether it should even be attempted or left alone or possibly just rejuvenated or other ok?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If you care about the antique value of the violin then the less you do the better. When it comes to antiques unless the finish is awful it is better to leave the original patina.


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

There are a number of luthier forums specializing in restoring violins. I suggest you google "luthier, violin" and a number will be presented to you. Violin repair and refinishing is a very specialized subject.


----------



## chemmy (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm a participant in one of those forums with very bright intelligent luthiers/ most makers of vioilins, other producers of coatings and repair of some of the most valuable violins out there. 

www.Maestronet.com




Get and give as much info as you find and are able to help with futher handling of the matter ok?


----------

